# Please help with lighting



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I need help choosing a light for my tank.

Ive got an 80ltr South American Black water biotype tank so there will be minimal plants, a few amazon sword and maybe a few floating plants and the lighting needs to be fairly dim so suit the low ambiance of the black water biotype but enough to allow the plants to grow.

Here are the lights that im looking at

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-tropical-aquarium-led-lighting-64-led-s.html

or

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=84&mid=11&lan=en

Which one would be best?

Thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Neither link works... I do know that the Arcadia is popular, for good reason, in the UK though!


----------



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

Opps sorry, should do now?

Problem is im concerned it will be too bright for what im after and i find the design slightly ugly. It needs to be a clip on but theres not many about so i narrowed it down to these two


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I cant look at it, and Im not sure on the exact size of that tank, but I can tell you the color temperature is going to be a bigger factor in determining what you need. Too many/too little lumens VS incorrect color temperature; the incorrect color temperature will easily cause more problems VS luminosity. 

Anyways on the low end for you, there are T-8s (what come in most standard hoods these days) anywhere from 5,000 - 8,000K in color temperature. 

T-5s are the next step up (at least that I would suggest) and are a good investment, with most 2 bulb HO fixtures, you will probably be able to grow whatever you want with no problems. Again, with the color temp on the bulbs being 5,000K - 8,000K.

If you have the money LEDs are always the best way to go; because they can put out the "most useful" light per lumen (assuming you get the right color temp.) which basically means, if you so please, you can have the tank visibly darker than with other lights, but yet with better plant growth. Not to mention a lot of LED fixtures these days come with ways to manipulate the color temp, color, time, luminosity, and etc. Also again with color temps being in the same range.

Though you asked somewhat of a general question (considering the links dont work), so this is kind of a general answer and I cant see what type of lights they are or even what you really are looking for so that doesnt help much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if tanks in the UK are made in corresponding sizes to those in the US you tank would be a 20 gallon measuring about 60cm long x 30cm wide x 40cm tall..
i would suggest the arcadia AR324F 450 plant pro fixture...and since they are available here in the US i think i will be looking to get one and build a rimless display tank for it...


----------

